# Live Softshell Crab at City Grill in Gulf Shores



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

We are going to be running a special using live shell crabs. Our supplier brought some in for a test and the staff is raving about how good it is. Served with bacon risotto and sautéed green beans. Stop by and give it a try. We are at 1545 Gulf Shores Parkway, in Gulf Shores next to the new Rouses grocery.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Love SS crabs...will be by to try em out!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope this isnt a noob question but you are serving "live" as in "alive" crabs to eat? if this is a dumb question please go easy on me lol


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

They are alive until the chef spices them up , coats them in flour and puts them in the frying pan. It doesn't get much fresher than that. Some people are freaked out when you tell them that the shell stays on the crab , but it tastes like a crunchy crab flavored kettle potato chip. You owe it to yourself to add it to your culinary bucket list.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's on my bucket list! How long will they be on the menu? Hope I can make it down there in time.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I love me some softies, guess I better go buy some now, that you got me hungry for them.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Short answer,better hurry. Long answer,we have them on the menu for a while but we just found a local supplier that delivers them live not frozen. They live for a couple of days as long as you take care of them so we will probably start putting what we haven't sold from the first batch in the freezer tomorrow aftenoon. They are really good frozen,but as you know ,noting beats a shore lunch. We hope that once the summer rush starts ,we can guage the demand and have live crabs all the time.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I understand the moulting season. I won't make it there until August, so at least have some frozen softies! Thanks

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

*Live Softshell crabs at City Grill Gulf Shores*

A picture is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

The blue crabs up in the chesapeake do not stay soft shell for much longer then 4 hours. Are they different down here? Or are you just keeping them refrigerated in a semi dormant state? Guys operating slush boxes up there are checking them every 4 hours round the clock to make sure they get them before they become paper shells. 

They are not alive when they go in the fryer. But they are alive when they open the shell and pull out the internal organs out. I love fried soft shell crabs.


----------

